# Muzzloader 9 point



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Hunted SE Ohio this weekend for the Muzzloader season.... Saw quite a few deer..ended up bagging this guy...not a huge rack by any means, but the droptine made my day!!


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Congratulations, nice buck. Hard to pass on a drop tine.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Congrats on the buck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jiggerz (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice Buck I would b proud


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Nice what county


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

seang22 said:


> Nice what county
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Hunted in Vinton county


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Cool deer. Would have loved to see what he would have looked like next year. If I sat through todays rain he would have been shot too. Congrats


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Awesome, congrats.............


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Congrats on a nice buck for sure.


----------



## Yakeyes (Jan 1, 2015)

Sweet buck for sure!!! I've always wanted to see a buck with a droptine


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice buck !! Love drop tines


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Flathead76 said:


> Cool deer. Would have loved to see what he would have looked like next year. If I sat through todays rain he would have been shot too. Congrats


Yea flathead, I agree, this was prolly a 3 .5 yr old dear, definitely room to grow. But I was not gonna eat a tag sandwich this year...


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats on a good deer, bird in the hand


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Fine buck...and will taste much better than that tag does.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice buck Carl!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice job Carl. Don forget to bring some jerky when we get on the ice lol
Salmonid


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Salmonid said:


> Nice job Carl. Don forget to bring some jerky when we get on the ice lol
> Salmonid
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


...will do mark....lookin forward to ice this year...


----------

